# Kerrybrook kennel



## patton1 (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.kerrybrook.com/index.php
Anyone heard of this kennel? My wife is wanting a pup from this kennel. My wife has a friend who has a pet from this kennel and was pretty pleased. Looks like a mix of show and field. Pretty pricey for a pup considering what some litters I see here going for. She is looking for a pet. I would not mind getting a pet that could also hunt. I already have a drathtaar (high drive SOB), but a lab would be a nice addition..My drat is a little to INTENSE for her liking, but I enjoy his sprit!!!


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Kerrybrook is very well known and respected. So... your wife wants a pet, I'm assuming you want a healthy pet? With vet costs as high as they are now, I think folks should start factoring that in a bit more than they do, but I seem to hear that line all the time. I have owned 6-7 labs at any given time over the past several years, and can tell you what vet costs I incur, and they are nothing compared to some of the folks who bought the $400 pup from the paper. 

It's the old Chevette vs Acura comparison.... sure, there are no "guarantees" in life but your odds do increase....


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Kerrybrook has a rich history in the breed and has concentrated on good dual-purpose/CH/MH dogs for decades. IMHO, you would do just fine to get a pup from them.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe Kenny Girot's CH/MH Vince is from that Kennel. Very nice MH dog.


----------



## jjfritz (May 28, 2010)

I have a bitch from that kennel who has achieved her OTCH! She is a great working dog but also makes a great house dog too. I know that Vince has some puppies on the ground right now if you wanted to research that or to just go on Kerrybrooks' site and see what they have at the moment.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> I believe Kenny Girot's CH/MH Vince is from that Kennel. Very nice MH dog.


you are correct - he is CH/MH no. 49 i believe. and he does have a litter on the ground - i have a male coming from him and my current dogs breeder Bear Creek on the Bayou Doubleplay - another good dual purpose breeder. 6 weeks till i pick the new boy up! may even be a female or 2 left.

you wont go wrong with a pup out of that line. and remember, an extra $200 or even $400 over the life of the dog is paltry percentage over the total cost of a dog over its lifetime, if you are getting what you want and its a quality line, dont sweat it.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

GulfCoast said:


> I believe Kenny Girot's CH/MH Vince is from that Kennel. Very nice MH dog.


I will confirm this. I saw Vince at the Atlanta Hunt Test where he picked up his Master Hunt title; wonderful dog. I think Vince may have a litter on the ground.
________
Battlestar Galactica Forum


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had several dogs in here from Chris for training and all have made above average gundogs. Jim


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a Kerrybrook dog, MH, amateur trained, my first field dog. He is very, very birdy--sort of a natural hunter--rather independent-minded, which is fine, as he's "right" most of the time anyway and saves me. I would imagine if you wanted a casual hunting dog a dog like him would be almost ideal.

He was a bit of a pistol and a tad aloof as a young dog, but he has settled into being an excellent, affectionate, easy-keeping and easy-going house pet as well. IMO, he's pretty handsome, too. Total package.

Just one dog, and I don't have a whole lot to compare to, but I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

luvalab said:


> I have a Kerrybrook dog, MH, amateur trained, my first field dog. He is very, very birdy--sort of a natural hunter--rather independent-minded, which is fine, as he's "right" most of the time anyway and saves me. I would imagine if you wanted a casual hunting dog a dog like him would be almost ideal.
> 
> He was a bit of a pistol and a tad aloof as a young dog, but he has settled into being an excellent, affectionate, easy-keeping and easy-going house pet as well. IMO, he's pretty handsome, too. Total package.
> 
> Just one dog, and I don't have a whole lot to compare to, but I couldn't be happier.


I've seen Greta's Atticus run many times, especially since we are in the same club. He is a fine dog. Kerrybrook is a fine kennel.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah well maybe i am not so sure now may not be that great of pups after all nothing to see here folks nothing at all noooooo-sireee lets just move right along now keeeeeeep it moving....:wink:




















the momma:









photos courtesy Kim Riggins


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice kennel, good folks. I have a retired bitch from "Pete"(Kerrybrook), that obtained her CGC, Therapy, Master Hunter and also had Open and Amateur points. Should work out nice and be healthy.
David


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

david gibson said:


> yeah well maybe i am not so sure now may not be that great of pups after all nothing to see here folks nothing at all noooooo-sireee lets just move right along now keeeeeeep it moving....:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaaa....David's right...homely looking bunch....move on
________
Lincoln Capri Specifications


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

ReedCreek said:


> Yeaaaa....David's right...homely looking bunch....move on


No kidding, what a bunch of uglyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy puppies. ;-)


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm going to answer this question form a totally different prospective. The prospective of the wife.
You have your dog. Your wife would like to have "her" dog. As such she has chosen a breed, labrador retriever. She has a friend who has a very nice dog (wife's assesment, as I'm sure she knows the dog). The breeder she has chosen is based on her personal interactions with a dog from this breeder and feedback from the owner.
The kennel is very well known and has a great reputation.
Your wife chose a hunting breed and a very reputable kennel for her "pet".

JUmp on it before she changes her mind and wants one of those annoying lap dogs!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

ReedCreek said:


> I will confirm this. I saw Vince *at the Atlanta Hunt Test* where he picked up his Master Hunt title; wonderful dog. I think Vince may have a litter on the ground.


And I know the ARC's HT grounds offer a challenge to the dogs who run their HTs ;-), so the dog must be solid....


----------



## agilek9's (Feb 11, 2009)

My almost 11 year old ylf is from Chris Wincek's Pete. Great working dog, nice looking, my first MH. Totally amateur trained, went from JH to MH with no failures. Great house dog as well. Love that
dog, she loves her birds.
I don't think you would be disappointed with a dog from Kerrybrook.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm curious-- just what was the price difference in your mind? Not all of the litters advertised here are all that "deep" or thorough in clearances and titling (some definitely are, but there is a wide range). Our lab club has far higher standards for clearances: current CERF (w/in the year), hips, and ELBOWS are all required. Almost everyone there does heart and PRA and several of us do EIC and CNM-- w/ that trend growing. Only hips and eyes (and not even by an ACVO!) are required here. I personally wouldn't be interested in a pup from such a litter as I know how bad elbow dysplasia is in the breed, and the talk of TVD is getting a bit scary as well. Even though my vet is very knowlegable about Labs (was a breeder), I doubt she ever does an eye exam for anyone as I know she's called me on our annual clinic for clients. 

I had a future pup buyer ask me that same question yesterday about pricing as she visited, meeting all of my dogs. She told me she was initially surprised a bit by my price, but that it'd been 11 yrs since their last pup who died of cancer. I didn't have to explain much before she said the price difference didn't matter, she was "sold". I never even mentioned the expense that goes into titling the dogs (which pet people don't seem to care about initially, but by golly, they sure like an easy to train dog!). I say go visit the litter. That couple hundred or so difference is *NOTHING* when you avg it over the dog's lifetime. Heck, our vets snatch that and far more up in just a few minutes.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

About elbow clearances...

When I browse OFA checking on clearances, I am often surprised that there is no clearance listed for the elbows, but the owner had the hips done. 

It makes no sense to me to do the hips, but not the elbows at the same time.

Which makes me wonder if they did the elbows, but did not get a Normal clearance. 

Helen


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

agilek9's said:


> My almost 11 year old ylf is from Chris Wincek's Pete. Great working dog, nice looking, my first MH. Totally amateur trained, went from JH to MH with no failures. Great house dog as well. Love that
> dog, she loves her birds.
> I don't think you would be disappointed with a dog from Kerrybrook.


It is a good thing Carol does think so well of Brisk cause if she didn't I'd steal her in a heart beat. She is such a sweetheart and so good looking, too. I adore her.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

helencalif said:


> About elbow clearances...
> 
> When I browse OFA checking on clearances, I am often surprised that there is no clearance listed for the elbows, but the owner had the hips done.
> 
> ...


we just did hips and elbows yesterday, as well as eic. doc tatum's verbal guess was good to excellent. ;-)


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

helencalif said:


> About elbow clearances...
> 
> When I browse OFA checking on clearances, I am often surprised that there is no clearance listed for the elbows, but the owner had the hips done.
> 
> ...


Yup.... I've come to suspect the same.  It's not always the case, but if the rating is not there, it's kind of hard not to be suspicious.


----------



## patton1 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have heard kerrybrook pups go for around $1500 (but have not verified the price). I have seen MH x MH breeding with hips and eic cetrs go for around $800....I was just thinking a confirmation ch bred to a non-titled female would be a little lower in price. With that being said, I would not be opposed to spending $1500 on a healthy breeding with capable parents....


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

big difference between MH x MH VS. CH/MH x CH/MH ( or "just" CH). There is also "supply and demand" to be taken in consideration, longevity of being in the dog business (especially with great sucess), and it would be easier on you in the long run to just get the wife the dog that she wants......divorce isn't cheap!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

david gibson said:


> yeah well maybe i am not so sure now may not be that great of pups after all nothing to see here folks nothing at all noooooo-sireee lets just move right along now keeeeeeep it moving....:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking dogs.

What breed are they?

Just curious regards

Bubba


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Good looking dogs.
> 
> What breed are they?
> 
> ...


a rare breed rarely seen around these parts. they are called *labrador retrievers* - they actually look like labradors are supposed to look and - get ready for this - _perform_ like labradors are supposed to perform!!

imagine that, eh??


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

patton1 said:


> I have heard kerrybrook pups go for around $1500 (but have not verified the price). I have seen MH x MH breeding with hips and eic cetrs go for around $800....I was just thinking a confirmation ch bred to a non-titled female would be a little lower in price. With that being said, I would not be opposed to spending $1500 on a healthy breeding with capable parents....


hmmmm....not sure what you are saying here......seem to be all over the road and never in the main lane regarding this thread.


----------



## patton1 (Jan 13, 2008)

david gibson said:


> hmmmm....not sure what you are saying here......seem to be all over the road and never in the main lane regarding this thread.


I was replying to post on page 2...forgot the quote function....


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

patton1 said:


> I was replying to post on page 2...forgot the quote function....


It was probably in response to my question. 

And suffice to say that I have a breeding in the plans that already may have enough interest *before it's even bred* to cover puppy placements. So that's how pricing is determined to some extent. Supply and demand at work... 

And again, depth of pedigree/clearances & titles makes a big difference.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Labtrckr, I think i have come to understand you have a pup with elbow dysplasia.

Even excellent to excellent hips can produce a dog with HD (3.5% chance I think)so I am going out on a limb to say Elbows are the same.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Jason Glavich said:


> Labtrckr, I think i have come to understand you have a pup with elbow dysplasia.
> 
> Even excellent to excellent hips can produce a dog with HD (3.5% chance I think)so I am going out on a limb to say Elbows are the same.


Yes, and looking at the OFA vertical pedigree on both sire and dam, it's hard to find much sounder results out there. 

Labtrckr-- sometimes *hit happens. Sorry it did to you, but publicizing all of this on a well read forum isn't exactly PC. 

May I ask what kind of diet you fed? Just curious since both issues tend to be influenced by diet too.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

How much does your dog weigh at 8 months?


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> How much does your dog weigh at 8 months?


I wanted to ask the same thing but I knew someone would help me out with that one.


----------



## Jim Stevenson (Mar 18, 2010)

luvmylabs23139 said:


> I'm going to answer this question form a totally different prospective. The prospective of the wife.
> You have your dog. Your wife would like to have "her" dog. As such she has chosen a breed, labrador retriever. She has a friend who has a very nice dog (wife's assesment, as I'm sure she knows the dog). The breeder she has chosen is based on her personal interactions with a dog from this breeder and feedback from the owner.
> The kennel is very well known and has a great reputation.
> Your wife chose a hunting breed and a very reputable kennel for her "pet".
> ...


*THIS!!!*

sent from my iphone 4 via tappa talk on the verizon network


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Where did you guys read that labtrckr had a pup with elbow problems...I must have mised it.

lol/jk


----------



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Ridgeview dog that shares lineage with Vince and can say without a doubt that a great deal of effort and research goes into their breedings. Even with good breeders and bloodlines it's going to happen occasionally. The health clearances only help lessen the odds of getting a pup with problems, nothing's 100% and they DID offer to fulfill their guarantee...


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

We just put down a deposit for a Black Male out of Kerrybrook's current litter. Kerrybrook Lord Bryon x Kerrybrook Hollis. After months of research, my wife and I are looking forward to having a Kerrybrook puppy. This will be my second hunting dog. Puppies should be available the first week of December - and we can't wait!


----------



## JimL (Jul 12, 2011)

We just got our second yellow lab from Kerrybrook. The first was the sweetest little girl you could ask for. The new puppy (male) is going to be another story! At 14 weeks, he's a real ball of fire. Chris (Kerrybrook) and Donna (Ridgeview) both have been breeding for 30+ years and really put their heart and sole into it. I will be back for another in a couple years.


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Is your new yellow a Lord Byron puppy? Chris says he is on the hot side. I am looking for a lot of drive out of this puppy.


----------



## kgirot (Mar 11, 2007)

luvmylabs23139 said:


> I'm going to answer this question form a totally different prospective. The prospective of the wife.
> You have your dog. Your wife would like to have "her" dog. As such she has chosen a breed, labrador retriever. She has a friend who has a very nice dog (wife's assesment, as I'm sure she knows the dog). The breeder she has chosen is based on her personal interactions with a dog from this breeder and feedback from the owner.
> The kennel is very well known and has a great reputation.
> Your wife chose a hunting breed and a very reputable kennel for her "pet".
> ...


I have to agree. Just because a dog has good lines doesn't mean they're too good to be a pet. I bought Vince for a pet before I even knew what a hunt test was. I liked the look, liked the dual concept, and was impressed by Chris' questions about what kind of life I had planned for the dog. Vince is an awesome companion, hunting buddy, and house pet. If that's all he ever did, I would still consider myself extremely lucky. The rest of his accomplishments were just gravy. 

To repeat luvmylabs, do it before she changes her mind!


----------



## kgirot (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay, I just noticed this thread is from LAST YEAR! I'm sure you've not only made your decision, but the pup is several months old now. Did you get the Kerrybrook?


----------

